# Wismec Reuleaux RX GEN3 DUAL-Sorted



## jm10 (28/9/18)

Any Vendor that has the Wismec Reuleaux RX GEN3 DUAL in White.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/18)

Like this @jm10 ?

Looks very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (28/9/18)

@BumbleBee aka The Vape Guy.
Got mine from him







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (28/9/18)

Silver said:


> Like this @jm10 ?
> 
> Looks very nice
> 
> View attachment 146680



Oh yes, there she is @Silver. Thou it seems that no vendor has stock on white so I’m a sad panda. 

I want it as my beater mod. Im just a bit tired of my nicer mods getting scratched even thou I’m been so careful with them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (28/9/18)

JurgensSt said:


> @BumbleBee aka The Vape Guy.
> Got mine from him
> 
> 
> ...



Only has black in stock @JurgensSt 
His pricing is fantastic never the less.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Oh yes, there she is @Silver. Thou it seems that no vendor has stock on white so I’m a sad panda.
> 
> I want it as my beater mod. Im just a bit tired of my nicer mods getting scratched even thou I’m been so careful with them
> 
> ...



I know what you mean
Nice to get a tough rugged workhorse in the vape fleet!
All the best on finding it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (28/9/18)

Silver said:


> I know what you mean
> Nice to get a tough rugged workhorse in the vape fleet!
> All the best on finding it



Thank you @Silver 

Fyi @Vendors if you read the above, thats basically an order from the big man himself to help me out

I joke i joke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (23/10/18)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10 (27/10/18)

@Silver [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] please close, just went out and bought one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/10/18)

jm10 said:


> @Silver g0g please close, just went out and bought one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats @jm10 
Where did you get it?

PS - we dont archive these threads like we do in the Classifieds, so perhaps just mark the title as SORTED

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (28/10/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats @jm10
> Where did you get it?
> 
> PS - we dont archive these threads like we do in the Classifieds, so perhaps just mark the title as SORTED



@Silver, i got it from Vape Pulse in Umhlanga Durban, 

But if anyone wants one, Subohm have them on special this weekend, in store only but even there online price is pretty good.

http://www.subohmsa.co.za/product-category/mod/?orderby=date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

